
Microsoft, Facebook, Trust and Privacy – Benedict Evans - mercutio2
https://www.ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2019/3/13/0mboxl0imfh636ggky829vnweu2qpv
======
agnelvishal
Not surprising that Microsoft and Facebook have collaborated in the past

